# trac pipe or gas tite ???????????



## dee

could you guys respond to me of opinions on gas tite vs. trac pipe?????
what are the pros & cons?? we had used wardflex, and our suppliers have discontinued carrying in most of our areas here. thanks so much dee


----------



## Chris Johnson

We had trouble with quite a few coils of Wardflex and switched over to Gas Tite, it has been a good product. Fittings are expensive. But in earthquake country we sleep better at night knowing if a big one hits there is less chance of a severed gas line.


----------



## JamesNLA

I am a huge fan and user of Gas Tite. I love the stuff. Cant really mess up putting connections together....or it just won't go together. I like that the yellow jacket goes all the way into the fitting as to not expose any SS. The fittings for 3/4" male is about 12-15 bucks. They are pricy but FAR less expensive than iron pipe. For me, I would rather do a 5 foot run with 1 turn in CSST than doing it in iron pipe. It really only takes a few minutes to make connections. Can't say that about iron. I have used Trac as well....just about the same stuff....but I am partial to Gas Tite. And remember if you get flux on the yellow jacket, remember to remove it good.


----------



## Driftwood

Gas tite works fine,I've never had a problem!


----------



## PARA1

GASTITE is all we use for residetial re pipes. I don't know why anyone would use it for new constuction. You just can't beat black pipe, it's bulletproof.:tank: Gangstaproof:gun_bandana:and idotproof:stupid:.


----------



## The plumber

Tracpipe is thicker than gastite and you can bend it more without it breaking. I've never had problems with either except for losing the little split ring thing for tracpipe


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

None of the flex pipe is allowed here, I use steel pipe.


----------



## JamesNLA

KillerToiletSpi said:


> None of the flex pipe is allowed here, I use steel pipe.


 
Is that because you do mainly commercial...or is it not even allowed in resi?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

JamesNLA said:


> Is that because you do mainly commercial...or is it not even allowed in resi?



90% of our work is in high rises, gas flex can only be used in single family homes three stories or less here.


----------



## Driftwood

*Gas tite, to gas log ,and noise issue*

A new customer has a noise issue with a gas log supplied with gas tite.
I'm very deaf ,but I believe them. about 20 Ft. of 3/4" csst was run under floor in crawler. It exits stucco ,makes a very tight radius 90 outside ,changes to Galv and enters masonry. I'm guessing that the tight turn is the noise.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider

At .5 PSI, the only way it would make noise if it was crimped almost completely shut.


----------



## JamesNLA

There is an air adjustment on the blu-flame lighter log. If it is noisy, try closing that little swing door a tiny bit.


----------



## Driftwood

There looks to be a slight crimp in the bend. 1st ,I'll try adjusting the flow.

Now, we've all probably purged a new installation of air to get the gas flowing.

If a W.H. flex is on the end it whistles pretty loud !

I may call gas tite on this. thanks for the replys


----------



## Plumber

*Dee.*

Here In Indy there is more suppliers that carry gas tight than trac. I believe plumbers supply carries trac haven't used that brand for 3-4 years do to hard to locate. I use the gas tight do to the 2 main suppliers I use carry it. I found the trac was easier to pull by myself and it was harder to bind up. The rings on trac have a grease like coating on them to help you not to drop them,but they still get drop and they are hard to find sometimes. 

Good Luck!

Michael














1


----------



## Grumpyplumber

*Adjusting the flow on a gas line to compensate for noise.*
*I knew that silly license was a waste of time, I knew it.*


----------



## threaderman

I like both the trac-pipe and Gas-tite,had to laugh over dropping the rings though! Bein there/done that, recently.:whistlingTrac is probably my preference.


----------



## grayfather

I saw a roll of Gastech at the habitat re-use storew the other day and it got me thinking that maybe it would be a better solution for me than black pipe when I run the gas lines in the crawlspace of my house. 

The last time I ran gas lines into a house was ten years ago and iI used varying sizes of black pipe to supply gas for a furnace, stove, and dryer.

I was just assuming that I would use the black pipe again, but I wondered if the gastech flexable line was easier to run. It was a spool marked with 240' and they wanted $100. What is the procedure for cutting the flex-pipe and attaching the couplers? Is it that much easier than black pipe - assuming that I outsource any necessary threading of end cuts? 

The other thing is that the roll was 1/2 inch and I am not sure that I am going to be able to use that for the 70 ft homerun - before I get near the water heater, stove and dryer.

any advice appreciated - thx


----------



## PARA1

grayfather said:


> I saw a roll of Gastech at the habitat re-use storew the other day and it got me thinking that maybe it would be a better solution for me than black pipe when I run the gas lines in the crawlspace of my house.
> 
> The last time I ran gas lines into a house was ten years ago and iI used varying sizes of black pipe to supply gas for a furnace, stove, and dryer.
> 
> I was just assuming that I would use the black pipe again, but I wondered if the gastech flexable line was easier to run. It was a spool marked with 240' and they wanted $100. What is the procedure for cutting the flex-pipe and attaching the couplers? Is it that much easier than black pipe - assuming that I outsource any necessary threading of end cuts?
> 
> The other thing is that the roll was 1/2 inch and I am not sure that I am going to be able to use that for the 70 ft homerun - before I get near the water heater, stove and dryer.
> 
> any advice appreciated - thx


:thumbsup: Hire a licensed plumbing contractor.


----------



## grayfather

Good advice - thx.


----------



## marktruck

Driftwood said:


> There looks to be a slight crimp in the bend. 1st ,I'll try adjusting the flow.
> 
> Now, we've all probably purged a new installation of air to get the gas flowing.
> 
> If a W.H. flex is on the end it whistles pretty loud !
> 
> I may call gas tite on this. thanks for the replys


That whistle is a shure sign the appliance is not getting enough gas.
marktruck


----------

